# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Lagerausbau/-einbau YT Tues DH 2010-2011

## MadMag

Griaß eich,

da mein YT Tues DH 2011 nun schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und auch nicht mehr so taufrisch da steht, möchte ich es in der Off-Season entweder lackieren oder pulverbeschichten lassen.
Für dieses Vorhaben sollte ich auch die etlichen Lager im Rahmen (Steueratz, Schwinge, Tretlager etc.) ausbauen, die Lager würde ich auch gleich erneuern bzw. warten.
Vorab ein paar Infos zur Weiterbildung einzuholen schadet mit Sicherheit nicht  :Wink: 

Hat irgendjemand von euch das bereits bei einem YT Tues DH gemacht?

Ich habe nun schon ein paar informative Threads im Forum zu anderen Bikes durchstöbert, Danke dafür für die Verfasser und Poster  :Cool: 

Tretlager/Innenlager:
Ist ein Truvativ GXP-Innenlager, hierfür brauche ich noch den passenden Schlüssel. Ansonsten sollte hier nichts weiter zu machen sein.
Rahmenlager (Schwinge usw.):
Der Ausbau, also das Auspressen, der Lager soll anscheinend ganz gut mit einer kleinen Nuss (gleicher Durchmesser wie Außenring des Lagers), einer weiteren großen Nuss (gleicher Durchmesser wie die Öffnung des Rahmens für den Gegendruck) und einer durchgesteckten Gewindestange funktionieren. Mit einer Mutter und Beilagscheibe am Ende der Gewindestange zieht man die kleine Nuss immer mehr an, diese drückt dann das Lager nach außen ...
Wie sieht es hier mit dem Erwärmen des Rahmens aus, falls die Lager fest sitzen?

Das Einpressen der Lager sollte gleich wie das Auspressen funktionieren? Oder doch das Lager mit der kleinen, passenden Nuss und einem Hammer in den Rahmen einschlagen?
Ein Trick, den man öfters liest, ist, die Lager über Nacht in die Gefriertruhe zu legen  :Big Grin:  Das Lager soll sich durch die Kälte ein wenig in sich zusammenziehen, so gleitet es noch einfacher in den Rahmen?
Steuersatz:
Die Wartung des Steuersatzes (Reinigen, Schmieren usw.) ist bis dato die einzige Erfahrung meinerseits in diese Richtung. Wie sieht denn hier der Ausbau/Einbau aus (Spezialwerkzeug?) !?
Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Infos,

Gruß Markus

----------


## MadMag

> Steuersatz:
> Die Wartung des Steuersatzes (Reinigen, Schmieren usw.) ist bis dato die einzige Erfahrung meinerseits in diese Richtung. Wie sieht denn hier der Ausbau/Einbau aus (Spezialwerkzeug?) !?


Durch ein wenig Hilfe von Dr. Google stieß ich auf ein PDF von Jochen Schweiger  :Big Grin: 
Beim Ausbau können die Lagerschalen mit sanften Hammerschlägen auf einen großen Schlitzschraubendreher aus dem Steuerrohr getrieben werden. Der Einbau, also das Einpressen der Lagerschalen, sollte mit einem Einpresswerkzeug gemacht werden, wobei im Tipp 5 eine günstige "Marke Eigenbau" von ihm gezeigt wird. Finde ich nicht übel ...  :Cool:

----------


## Sorbas

Servus.Für's Lagerservice gibt's auch ein nettes Video hier:www.leokast.de/diverses/tutor...am-steuersatz/

----------


## MadMag

> Servus.
> 
> Für's Lagerservice gibt's auch ein nettes Video hier:
> 
> www.leokast.de/diverses/tutor...am-steuersatz/


Cool Danke, eine seeehr informative Seite  :Cool:

----------


## noox

> Tretlager/Innenlager: 
> Ist ein Truvativ GXP-Innenlager, hierfür brauche ich noch den passenden Schlüssel. Ansonsten sollte hier nichts weiter zu machen sein.


Auf vielen Innenlager Lagern mit Gewinde ist die Drehrichtung eh aufgezeichnet. Dabei handelt es sich meines Wissens nach immer um die Festzieh-Richtung. Aufschrauben in die Gegenrichtung. Innenlager (wie auch Pedale) haben immer solche Gewinde, dass sie sich bei schwergängigen Lagern durch normales Treten aufschrauben würden. So soll verhindert werden, das sie durch normales Treten immer fester zugedreht werden. D.h. das Innenlager immer so aufschrauben, wie sich auch die Kurbel im Normalbetrieb dreht.




> Rahmenlager (Schwinge usw.): 
> Der Ausbau, also das Auspressen, der  Lager soll anscheinend ganz gut mit einer kleinen Nuss (gleicher  Durchmesser wie Außenring des Lagers), einer weiteren großen Nuss  (gleicher Durchmesser wie die Öffnung des Rahmens für den Gegendruck)  und einer durchgesteckten Gewindestange funktionieren. Mit einer Mutter  und Beilagscheibe am Ende der Gewindestange zieht man die kleine Nuss  immer mehr an, diese drückt dann das Lager nach außen ...
> Wie sieht es hier mit dem Erwärmen des Rahmens aus, falls die Lager fest sitzen?
> 
> Das Einpressen der Lager sollte gleich wie das Auspressen funktionieren?  Oder doch das Lager mit der kleinen, passenden Nuss und einem Hammer in  den Rahmen einschlagen?
> Ein Trick, den man öfters liest, ist, die Lager über Nacht in die Gefriertruhe zu legen  Das Lager soll sich durch die Kälte ein wenig in sich zusammenziehen, so gleitet es noch einfacher in den Rahmen?


Da ich ziemlich oft Lager wechseln muss, und es beim Spezialized Enduro mit einfachen Nussen nicht geht (man muss sie wirklich von außen rausziehen), habe ich mir mittlerweile professionelles Werkzeug gekauft. Ist sau teuer, aber irgendwann zahlt es sich aus. Wenn du das Glück hast, dass es mit Nussen geht, dann mach es so. Ich würde - wenn es irgendwie geht - den Hammer immer weglassen. Also ein paar Gewindestangen, Beilagscheiben in diversen Größen oder auch mit Holz ein paar improvisierte Teile basteln.

Aus- und Einpressen geht häufig auch gut mit Nussen und dem Schraubstock (insbesondere bei kleineren Teilen wie Schwinge oder irgendein Link). Beim Einpressen darauf achten, dass man das neue Lager möglichst ganz außen presst. Am Anfang z.B. mit einer großen Beilagscheibe. Wenn das Lager versenkt ist, wird's teils schwierig, etwas Passendes zu finden. Wenn es nur 1-2 mm versenkt ist, habe ich teils auch mit dem alten Lager eingepresst und dieses dann wieder rausgedreht. Geht natürlich nicht, wenn das Lager tiefer versenkt ist. 

Wenn man es mit einer Gewindestange sauber aus- und einpressen kann, ist mir bisher noch kein Lager untergekommen, wo Erhitzen notwendig gewesen wäre. Man sollte ja dann auch nich den Lack oder die Festigkeit vom Material beeinflussen (weiß nicht, wie kritisch das ist). Einfrieren von neuen Lagern habe ich schon gemacht - ob's notwendig ist... keine Ahnung.




> Steuersatz: 
> Die Wartung des Steuersatzes  (Reinigen, Schmieren usw.) ist bis dato die einzige Erfahrung  meinerseits in diese Richtung. Wie sieht denn hier der Ausbau/Einbau aus  (Spezialwerkzeug?) !?


Beim Steursatz (und auch bei Pressfit-Innenlager) würde ich mir beim Ausschlagen mit Schraubenzieher auch nichts denken. Da sollte alles so massiv sein, dass da nix passiert. Die Lagerschale sollte halt nicht zu schräg werden.


Es gibt noch ein kontroverses Thema. Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr das seht:
Viele dieser Kugellager sind ja auch für maschinelle Anwendungen gemacht, wo höhere Drehzahlen erreicht werden. Deswegen ist teils ziemlich wenig Kugellagerfett in den Lagern. Je nach Aufbau kommt da dann schnell mal Wasser rein. Anfällig sind da häufig die Innenlager, Steuersätze, manche Rahmen oder Naben (andere wieder weniger). 

Ich entferne mittlerweile vor dem Einbau die Lager ganz vorsichtig die Dichtung mit einem feinen Uhrmacher-Schraubenzieher und presse noch zusätzlich Fett rein. Hab mir eine große Dose Lagerfett gekauft, mit der man ewig auskommt. Das fülle ich in eine Spritze mit der ich dann die Lager zusätzlich auffülle. Häufig auch auf beiden Seiten der Lager. Dann die Dichtungen wieder sauber einbauen.

Man liest oft, dass man das auf keinen Fall tun soll, da sonst die Dichtungen beschädigt werden und das Wasser leichter reinkommt. Wenn man vorsichtig ist, sollte das aber nicht passieren. Da jetzt deutlich mehr Fett drinnen ist, kann so gut wie kein Wasser rein -> können nicht rosten. Teils kann man das auch bei einer späteren Wartung auch im eingepressten Zustand zumindest auf der Außenseite noch machen.

Seit ich das mache, habe ich kaum mehr Probleme mit festsitzenden Lagern. Vorher waren Innenlager und Steuersätze oft schon nach einer halben Saison festgefressen, wenn ich viel in Bikeparks und bei Rennen bei Schlechtwetter unterwegs war. 

Interessanter Weise steht in der XX1 Service-Anleitung beim Innenlager genau das drinnen: Dass man also vor dem Einbau zusätzlich Fett reindrücken soll. Manche Hersteller werben übrigens auch damit, dass sie Speziellager mit extra viel Fett verbauen.

----------


## Sorbas

> Man liest oft, dass man das auf keinen Fall tun soll, da sonst die  Dichtungen beschädigt werden und das Wasser leichter reinkommt. Wenn man  vorsichtig ist, sollte das aber nicht passieren. Da jetzt deutlich mehr  Fett drinnen ist, kann so gut wie kein Wasser rein -> können nicht  rosten. Teils kann man das auch bei einer späteren Wartung auch im  eingepressten Zustand zumindest auf der Außenseite noch machen.
> 
> Seit ich das mache, habe ich kaum mehr Probleme mit festsitzenden  Lagern. Vorher waren Innenlager und Steuersätze oft schon nach einer  halben Saison festgefressen, wenn ich viel in Bikeparks und bei Rennen  bei Schlechtwetter unterwegs war.


Ich hab grad meinen ganzen Demo Hinterbau auseinandergerissen und die Lager alle geöffnet / neu eingefettet. Waren schon eher trocken (eines auch festgefressen). Ich denk wenn man die Dichtungen vorsichtig löst kann da nix sein. Grad bei den Hinterbaulagern ists glaub ich gut wenn mehr Fett drin ist da die sich ja durch die fehlende Bewegung schlecht selber schmieren. 

Wo beziehst du eigentlich neue Lager ? Ich bin irgendwie im Zwiespalt ob man billige oder teure nehmen soll...Die OEM sind wahrscheinlich nicht grad die Besten, hat mich daher gewundert das die nach 3 Saisonen noch relativ gut beinander waren. Aber im Winter werd ich sie trotzem mal tauschen...

----------


## noox

> Wo beziehst du eigentlich neue Lager ? Ich bin irgendwie im Zwiespalt ob man billige oder teure nehmen soll...Die OEM sind wahrscheinlich nicht grad die Besten, hat mich daher gewundert das die nach 3 Saisonen noch relativ gut beinander waren. Aber im Winter werd ich sie trotzem mal tauschen...


Ich hab eher schon immer die hochwertigeren genommen (SKF, FAG, EZO, INA, IBC). Allerdings meist bei einem eBay- oder Amazon-Verkäufer. Ob das dann wirklich die originalen sind...

Manche Speziallager habe ich mir auch von enduroforkseals.com besorgt. Zuletzt habe ich mir auch welche von www.leichtkraft-cycles.com/kugellager.html besorgt. Aber ich glaube, ich ab von denen grad erst mal die ersten eingebaut. Also noch keine Erfahrung.

Habt ihr Tipps, wo man Lager herbekommt?

----------


## Sorbas

Ich hab meine noch nicht getauscht, nur ein paar Links aus anderen Beiträgen gesammelt:

www.agrolager.de/

www.trailvision.co.uk/bearing...alized/Demo-8-

mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/inde...mo+bearing+kit

Die originalen Lager sind von Bolu (6802 VRS) - zumindest die vom Joke und S-Link

----------


## MadMag

> Ich hab eher schon immer die hochwertigeren genommen (SKF, FAG, EZO, INA, IBC). Allerdings meist bei einem eBay- oder Amazon-Verkäufer. Ob das dann wirklich die originalen sind...
> 
> Manche Speziallager habe ich mir auch von enduroforkseals.com besorgt. Zuletzt habe ich mir auch welche von www.leichtkraft-cycles.com/kugellager.html besorgt. Aber ich glaube, ich ab von denen grad erst mal die ersten eingebaut. Also noch keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Habt ihr Tipps, wo man Lager herbekommt?


Dankschian an alle Beteiligten für die ausführlichen Infos  :Cool: 

Meine nächste Frage wäre eben gewesen, wo ich die Rahmenlager herbekomme?  :Big Grin: 
Ich habe mal bei YT angerufen, da die Rahmenlager nicht mehr im Online-Shop aufgelistet sind und der Serviceberater meinte, dass sie eventuell auf Anfrage doch noch einen Satz herbekommen bzw. sicher irgendwo in den Weiten ihres Ersatzteillagers finden könnten, aber so ganz sicher war er sich nicht  :Embarrassment: 
Ich hoffe mal, dass die Lager eine Art Bezeichnung (Type, Größe usw.) eingestanzt haben und Standard sind, vielleicht finde ich auch passende im Zubehörhandel (SKF usw.)

----------


## Hoeffner

Servus zusammen, 

ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass ich mein yt tues 2011 vor längerer Zeit auseinandergebaut und derzeit die Rahmenlager nicht mehr auffinden kann... Nun zeigt es mir in den Links zwar verschiedene Lager an, allerdings kann ich derzeit nicht nachvollziehen, welche für dieses Model die richtigen sind... Kann mir jemand die genauen Abmessungen bzw die Bezeichungen der Lager durchgeben, damit ich nich auf die weitere Suche begeben kann??

Vielen Dank schon einmal!

----------

